# Pokemon Online?



## LMJ (Dec 8, 2009)

WTF won't nintendo man up and create some shit like this. 
Ahem....More serious mode now. 


Title: 
Pok?mon Voyage 


Description/feature set:

	Features:
?	4 Fully explorable continents and multiple islands to adventure and discover
?	Over 450 different Pok?mon to capture and battle
?	 Player vs. Player Battles, NPC battles
?	Pok?mon Center, Pok?mon Marts, PC Storage System
?	Quests and Tasks
?	Fully 3D environment
?	Multiple Side Activities such as fishing, gambling and side jobs
?	Active time battles, as opposed to Turn based battles


Purpose:

 The game?s purpose is to collect all the different Pok?mon and take on all the Pok?mon Gyms to compete and win in the yearly Pok?mon Championships. From battling, contests to breeding, master all of the skills it takes for you to become a master!

Premise/High Concept:

Do you have what it takes to catch and raise them all? Do you have what it takes to become a true Pok?mon master?	

Genre:

 The genre of the game would be role playing. This game will include active based battles and will be a massively multiplayer game that can be accessed by anyone around the world. Since the game is a MMORPG (Massively Multiplayer Online Role Playing Game), it will require a broadband connection or greater. The game will be pay to play, will require a monthly subscription much like other games in the genre, etc. World of Warcraft. Instead of the turn based, traditional role playing games like Final Fantasy, the battles will be active and live. 

Platform:

 The main game will be produced for the PC, Mac, Nintendo Wii, Playstaion 3 and Xbox 360. There will be a separate, mini-portion of the game for the Nintendo DS and the Playstation Portable. The game will be optimized for the PC and Mac because of the current hardware and software technologies available. 

Player Mode:
	This game can only be played through the internet, online. It is a Massively Multiplayer game.

Time Interval:
 The game will be based in real time. You actions on the keyboard will be reflected simultaneous on the screen. No turn based actions are in the game.

Backstory: 

 The game will be distributed through multiple media. For the PC, Mac, Nintendo Wii and the Xbox 360, it will be distributed on a multidisc DVD set. The Playstation 3 version will be distributed on 1 Blu-Ray disc. The Playstation Portable version will be on a UMD disc, while the Nintendo DS will be given an SD memory stick with the files preloaded on the stick. Once installed, the game will ask the player to create a User ID and a Password along with other contact information based on the created account. Once the account has been created and the player logs in, a CG animated scene will start, showcasing the setting, location and characters in the game, including some custom made music to accompany the intro. The game will then send you to a character creation scene where the player will create an online alias or avatar that he or she will use to play the game, or represent them through the game. Once the character is created, you are placed in the beginner station of the game where you will begin your journey.

Character Descriptions:

 Considering that this is a MMO type game, you are your own made character, and what you do in the game will reflect your character in the game. Some of the NPC characters you will meet will be different. Example

Gym Leader Brock ? Gentle in nature, his Pok?mon type specialty is Rock/Ground type. His attitude can get pretty rough if you insult or don?t give him a good enough battle. He focuses on taking you down with brute strength attacks and can be relentless when the battle starts. 

Nurse Joy ? A nurse in the Pok?mon centers who heal the Pok?mon. She has a kind nature and is very pure of heart. She will always be there to heal your Pok?mon up after they have been injured. 

Target rating:

 The game will have an E10+ rating. The game will have cartoon/fantasy mild violence and minimal animated blood. Also, online games usually have a disclaimer that carries the notice ?Online Interactions Not Rated by the ESRB?. 

Target market:

 This game will target a large range of players and ages. Since this an online role playing game, it will attract hardcore and casual gamers because the content will include activities and goals for both types of players. Many teens and young adults have experienced the Pok?mon phenomena that occurred in the mid 90?s where it took the cartoon industry by storm. Any Pok?mon fans then or now, would want to get their hands on the game especially because they can play it online with other people, battle and trade with them. The main target age range would be from 10-18 years of age. 

Rules: 

 Most of the rule and regulations will be set in the game so that the player can?t commit them. Other than those, there will be a monthly fee of 10$ to pay for play. No cheating or hacking is allow in the game and will be punishable from being banned from the game to legal actions depending on the offense. 

Challenges: 
 There will be many different Gym Leaders for each season and continent. Some of them can?t be accessed until you beat a certain amount or a certain gym. A lot of them will be open but their Pok?mon will be at a much higher level than your Pok?mon until you level them up to the appropriate levels. There will be many different questions and puzzles that will ask about the Pok?mon universe and the game in general that can rewarded different prizes and Pok?mon down the line. 

Strategies:

 Some of the later Gyms and missions in the game will require some sort of strategy and the prizes will vary depending on the complexity of the strategy that was used in order to get the result you wanted. For example, in one of the later gyms, there will be a maze which you will need to figure your way out of in order to progress. In the maze there will be many other traps that will be found that will make you lose items or run into unexpected trainers. If you navigate correctly through the maze then you will make it to your goal, the gym leader faster, with more health and energy to take him down. As a Pok?mon breeder you are responsible for making your own home made Pok?mon food that give different benefits to Pok?mon. You use a certain machine that helps blend the berries that you collect for the food. The way you blend and mix, and cook the ingredients will determine the quality of the food you make. The more you burn, over mix or something of that nature; it will lessen the quality, which will not benefit the Pok?mon as much as it would have. 

Perspective/game view:

 The game can be played in either 1st or 3rd person depending on your preference in the option screen. When playing in 3rd person view, you can change the camera view to different planes such as an aerial or close up view.

Player motivation:

 In MMORPG?s a player technically can?t beat the game because it is ongoing and is always updated and tweaked to improve gameplay and balancing issues. I believe that this will also bring the player back time, after time. Every year another expansion would be released, introducing new characters and new Pok?mon different abilities and combinations. After the initial release of the game, smaller content patches and balancing patches will be released to keep the game fresh and to make sure that one Pok?mon isn?t too overpowering or too under powering against other Pok?mon. In the game the character will capture Pok?mon; creatures that can be captured, trained and controlled. The Pok?mon are trained, and fight against other Pok?mon to gain skill and level up, learning new abilities and attacks. Each of the Pok?mon relate to 1 or 2 specific types of elements such as grass, water or fire. Some types have a better advantage against another. For example, water attacks will have a 1.5x damage increase against a Fire attack, and so on and so forth. The trainer then goes and battles Gym Leaders who will, upon victory, give you a badge to collect until you arrive in the yearly tournament to battle against the top trainers. Training Pok?mon and leveling can be done at a casual pace, while the badge additions and tournaments will lean towards the more hardcore aspect of the game. The Playstation Portable and Nintendo DS versions of the game will be an ?add-on? to the game that will only allow for minimal activities in the game, such as trading Pok?mon with other trainers and viewing their own Pok?mon. There will also be other side activities such as Pok?mon Breeding and Pok?mon Contests. Pok?mon Breeding is where you take a male and female Pok?mon, raise them and try to mate them together to either pure breed or cross breed, in order to acquire combined skills that only the mother or father Pok?mon could have. You would also create and make your own special Pok?mon food that would give different benefits to your Pok?mon. Pok?mon Contests are where you showcase your Pok?mon skills in a group of tests and knowledge of Pok?mon. If you win, you will obtain Ribbons to show your achievements and will be given special items. These are only a few of the optional goals that can be accomplished from the game, other than the main objective. 

User Interface:
 The game will have an easy to use, customizable interface. Many of the different options such as your Pok?mon, their stats, moves and such can be fully customizable to each Pok?mon when they are summoned in battle. You can also map certain buttons that you see on the screen to buttons on the keyboard. Many of the items that you will get in game, such as food are active based items. Some items such as clothing might have passive effect of a Pok?mon, such as increasing a fire type move or something of that nature.


----------



## LMJ (Dec 8, 2009)

Audio:
 There will many sources of audio in the game, ranging from sound effects from each move to entire music scores created by the sound department for the game through instruments, to voice acting for many of the NPCs that are in the game. You will go up to the NPC in the game and click and interact with the character and it will speak back to you and play the subtitles of the character while talking in the game. There will be looping of music in certain areas you are in depending on how long you are in that zone. There will also be adaptive music because the music will change depending on what zone you are in, in the game or what you are you doing. For example, you will be walking in the Kanto region and one song will play, then you enter a battle and another song will start. 

Future Updates:
 There will be many different content patches released to add to the adventure such as tasks and quests and other new developed gameplay types. Then every year or two, there will be an expansion released to add new Pok?mon, continents, gym leaders, and contests. 

Unique Selling Pitch:
 I think my game will be unique because of the number of sub activities that is offered than from the main story line. The Pok?mon game industry and fans have been waiting for a MMORPG version of the game, and I am here to deliver that wish. There aren’t many games like Pok?mon Voyage, except for the single player counterparts on the Nintendo systems. The Sheer number of Pok?mon available (about 450), and the different abilities and attacks coupled with the advantage/disadvantage system make for a deep, compelling, fighting system. If the previous single player Pok?mon games have made millions, upon millions of dollars, then imagine what a multiplayer version of the game would do to the series. 

Competitive analysis:
 World of Warcraft is the largest competition that Pok?mon Voyage would have. It is the leading MMOROG on the market, and has been that way for 3 years. It is a game that can be played by casual and hardcore players, just like Pok?mon Voyage. 
I would have to say Halo 3 would be another competition. I say this game not because it has the same ideas as my game, but because of the players who play Halo, people who play first person shooters, aren’t usually interested in games like this. Therefore more of the players would lean towards those kinds of games than Pok?mon, therefore hurting our possible player base. 
I think that hardcore handheld gamers would be a large competitor because they game cannot be produced on those systems because of the current hardware requirements do size up to the requirements of the Pok?mon Voyage. 

Goals:
 I think that the players will have an immersive experience online, just as Pok?mon was meant to be played, with other people. The amount of content that would be offered will bring people back month to month, happily paying to play this gem of a game. This game is also aimed at trying to reboot the nostalgia from the 90’s childhood. If you were a student of kid during the mid 90’s then you would know about Pok?mon. As soon as you would get home from school, you would turn on your TV to watch the show, while eating your afterschool snack. Or you would wake up early Saturday morning to turn into the Saturday morning cartoons that including Pok?mon. When you would watch the show, you would imagine being that Pok?mon trainer, battling with your Pok?mon. This game is the closet experience that you will get, to relive that dream

?Lee Min Jung. 2012.
---------------------

Please feel free to leave comments, criticism or anything of that nature, down.


----------



## Tim (Aug 4, 2012)

Good idea.


----------



## dummy plug (Aug 4, 2012)

mmo Pokemon ftw...id play that shit


----------



## Brian (Aug 4, 2012)

nice                                .


----------



## LMJ (Aug 4, 2012)

Fuck you Brian. I poured my heart out in this post.


----------



## アストロ (Aug 4, 2012)

That's not such a bad idea. 
Work for Nintendo Game Freak HQ and try establishing the idea.


----------



## LMJ (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry man, Nintendo doesn't like Black people on the premises.


----------



## dummy plug (Aug 4, 2012)

sell them the idea man.


----------



## LMJ (Aug 4, 2012)

damn, 1 more person for encouragement and I might actually do it.


----------



## dummy plug (Aug 4, 2012)

dont forget to plug the FC when you get famous


----------



## LMJ (Aug 4, 2012)

ofc I never remember the people that made get this far


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 4, 2012)

Do   it


----------



## Stunna (Aug 4, 2012)

Don't do it, I'd lose my life to this game.


----------



## dream (Aug 4, 2012)

I wouldn't play this.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 4, 2012)

Why? I didn't read the OP so I don't know.


----------



## アストロ (Aug 4, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Sorry man, Nintendo doesn't like Black people on the premises.



tell those racist bastards your half-Japanese.


----------



## LMJ (Aug 4, 2012)

Nah man they see any portion of the color Black on me and it is game over. And Fail, ofc going against the wind as usual. Why wouldn't you play this?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 4, 2012)

And you honestly think they didn't consider this already?


----------



## LMJ (Aug 4, 2012)

consider what?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 4, 2012)

?Unlosing Ranger. 2012.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 4, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> consider what?



Making an online version of Pokemon, with a persistent online world and lots of content.

Pokemon games (the main line on handhelds, I mean) are extremely cost efficient. Every generation sells many millions of copies while probably not costing much (I mean really, most of the money will probably usually go into advertisements and translations)

A MMO is an entirely different story. A quality 3D world, Multi-Platform, keeping all those servers running and maintained.... it's a huge financial risk despite the success of Pokemon, plus they'd have to hire a gigantic amount of temporary staff .

Just because it sounds awesome doesn't mean it's a no-brainer to make it.
Pokemon is still the child of Gamefreak, and Gamefreak seems to have no interest in an MMO, for various reasons which we can only guess.
But don't doubt for a second that this concept hasn't been considered by or presented to them before multiple times.


----------



## LMJ (Aug 4, 2012)

@ Ranger

Ya it has been brought up to them on many occasions. I like to dream though. But in the end it is my opinion and nothing more but I do believe they would make some mulah if they really put the effort into like Nintendo and Game Freak usually does with it.Since they didn't want to make anything really good on Wii that I was hoping. Either way, it would have to be for the WiiU since they won't dare hit PC games up.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 5, 2012)

What Zaru said.

I mean, there really isn't anything I can add that Zaru didn't say.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 7, 2012)

It better be something extraordinary and not just another plain moneymaker without any creativity put into it



Personally I'd rather see a pokemon game made Skyrim style and with multiplayer/online option where they make so up to 10% of the characters could be players where 90% must be npc


----------



## Naruto (Aug 7, 2012)

Zaru beat me to the punch.

This project would cost too much money, something Nintendo quite simply does not do. There's a reason they've been steadily successful over the years, and it has little to do with pushing the envelope and everything to do with milking franchises easily marketable towards everyone and the refusal of undertaking anything with a production cost higher than a fancy dinner.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2012)

Guys. GUYS. I just had an epiphany.

Such a game should give players the option to camp at a certain spot in the world and fight anyone who passes within 10 meters of their field of view, starting a battle with a custom predefined message.

Basically you're walking through the area and suddenly some bitch hiding in the bushes eyelocks you with "HI. I LIKE SHORTS. THEY'RE COMFY AND EASY TO WEAR." and throws a goddamn level 100 Arceus at you.

Make it happen.


----------



## Samehada (Aug 13, 2012)

So pretty much combine all five games, make it online, and possibly make things in real time action (may be more trickier). I would play this shit so much. Hell, put in at least 100 hours into it.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 20, 2013)

After that fan made 3d mmo that was released the other day. I want to have high hopes for this.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 20, 2013)

Kill yourself man


----------



## Austin (Jul 20, 2013)

Wat about digimon


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 20, 2013)

Austin said:


> Wat about digimon



u wot m8     ?


----------



## Enclave (Jul 20, 2013)

A Pokemon MMO will never happen.  The reason?  Nintendo sucks with online.  Another reason?  It's Nintendo, they like making safe games and MMOs are not safe.  They can be highly profitable but they are not sure to be even if it's an idea like a Pokemon MMO that by all rights should be a no brainer as the greatest MMO ever made, or at least the concept of it.  People have been asking for a Pokemon MMO for many years, I really don't think Nintendo will ever do it.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 20, 2013)

And Nintendo is probably too reluctant to ask a Western Developer to make it for them.

Sad really, everyone saying their is risk in a pokemon MMO there really isn't. It's one of the few things that could launch with a subscription even and be fine. The only risk would be if they had a FF 14 level catastrophe.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 20, 2013)

Pok?Park 2: Wonders Beyond has some of these features (like not being turn based) so it isn't totally out of the realm of possibility.

Though what might be nice is having Legendary Pokemon as "bosses" that require like 20 people to defeat (think World of Warcraft).

Though if you really want a quality Pokemon game it has to be rated T (yes it does make a difference).


----------



## Vongola le Wank (Jul 23, 2013)

This is a great idea, but how would dungeon raids work, you know if you wanted a legendary. could you bring a party of people to raid this legendary? If so, how would this work if multiple people in your party wanted to catch the same legendary pokemon?


----------

